# A birth memento gift



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My niece had a baby the other day and it seemed like a good excuse to make something to memorialize the event. This was carved from a scrap of 1 x 12 cypress and took about 45 minutes on the you-know-what machine. (Trying to fool the robots here who insist on adding cee-n-cee to the titles of my posts. :wink

The rose is a 3D file and everything else including the heart are vectors drawn in V Carve. Text and the chamfer on the edges were done with a 60º V bit while the rose was carved with a 1/8” ball nose bit.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oliver your niece will treasure your gift.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great looking font, Oliver! Is there anything crafty that you're NOT talented at?!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's safe to say you like your new "tool"?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Great looking font, Oliver! Is there anything crafty that you're NOT talented at?!!!


ditto...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Beautiful outcome Oliver . I sure like the way you finished it


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is really nice Oliver.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

OK, I'm brave enough to ask the question.... That first name is spelt right, isnt it?

Every thing else looks fine from here.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

That is pretty. Talented computer hahaha


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> OK, I'm brave enough to ask the question.... That first name is spelt right, isnt it?
> 
> Every thing else looks fine from here.


Yep, it is. You'll have to reference the musical, "The Music Man."


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> OK, I'm brave enough to ask the question.... That first name is spelt right, isnt it?
> 
> Every thing else looks fine from here.


Lida Rose. A nice old name. I first heard it in the musical "The Music Man" from the early 60,s.

Robert Preston and Shirley Jones. If you ever get a chance you should watch it.

Small town America at the turn of the century. Last.

Lida Rose, oh, sweet Lida Rose.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great project Oliver! I'm sure it was well received.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thoughtful and beautiful!
Lida Rose, again, Rose. I'll be home, again, Rose...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> OK, I'm brave enough to ask the question.... That first name is spelt right, isnt it?
> 
> Every thing else looks fine from here.


That is always a good question. I learned to double check the information people give me for use on projects. I did the design layout for a sign and sent the customer a picture of how the project would look when cut, asking if everything looked alright because I questioned one of the names but did not *actually ask* if it was spelled correctly. Got approval so I cut, cleaned up, finished and delivered the sign. 

The next day she called and said about an hour after I delivered it she looked at it again and she noticed that the name was spelled wrong. She was very upset and went to send me a nasty email about my shoddy work when she noticed that her original email to me had the misspelling and she looked at the picture I sent for approval and it also contain the misspelling. So that nasty email turned into a very apologetic email requesting for it to be remade offering to pay extra. I said i would remake it for the original price.

I sent a picture with the changes made and she said she checked it letter for letter this time and it was good. I rushed to re-cut, clean up, finish and deliver the sign before the party that it was suppose to be presented at and she handed me the payment and an envelope. That envelope containd a very nice thank you card and a very nice bonus.


----------



## bentbrent123 (Oct 23, 2011)

That's beautiful Oliver! I'm sure that she will love it. I particularly like the faint pink tint on the rose and heart.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats beautiful!!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> That is always a good question. I learned to double check the information people give me for use on projects. I did the design layout for a sign and sent the customer a picture of how the project would look when cut, asking if everything looked alright because I questioned one of the names but did not *actually ask* if it was spelled correctly. Got approval so I cut, cleaned up, finished and delivered the sign.
> 
> The next day she called and said about an hour after I delivered it she looked at it again and she noticed that the name was spelled wrong. She was very upset and went to send me a nasty email about my shoddy work when she noticed that her original email to me had the misspelling and she looked at the picture I sent for approval and it also contain the misspelling. So that nasty email turned into a very apologetic email requesting for it to be remade offering to pay extra. I said i would remake it for the original price.
> 
> I sent a picture with the changes made and she said she checked it letter for letter this time and it was good. I rushed to re-cut, clean up, finish and deliver the sign before the party that it was suppose to be presented at and she handed me the payment and an envelope. That envelope containd a very nice thank you card and a very nice bonus.


"Rose" doesn't look wrongly spelled to me. I can't think of any other way.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

LOL Thomas, I am sure they were just making sure it wasn't supposed to be Linda. Even I took a 2nd glance at first, but I figured he'd known by now if it was wrong.


----------

